# Desktop Shortcut (*.lnk) erstellen?



## FreedomTears (23. Aug 2007)

hey *frustriert*

problem: ich würde gerne ein shortcut auf dem desktop zu meinem jarfile erstellen, allerdings ist java selbst dazu wohl irgentwie nicht in der lage... wenn ich mir ein *.lnk file im notepad anschau dann kann ich es nicht wirklich entschlüsseln (ich finde zwar die pfade aber einfach ändern reicht wohl nicht).. ich dachte mir, gut.. kein *.lnk file, dann eben ein winziges jar auf dem desktop das nichts anderes tut als das andere jar aufzurufen.. hmm.. schön und gut.. ich bekomm es auf.. das problem ist nur, das current directory wird nicht verändert und bleibt somit auf dem selben pfad wie mein winziges jarfile... System.getProperty("user.dir") und alle anderen System properties sind leider *read only* und somit für mich in dem fall nich zu gebrauchen... 

phew... jemand ne idee wie ich dieses jar aufrufe und sich dieser current directory pfad ändert?


----------



## Wildcard (23. Aug 2007)

Welchen Grund siehst du user.dir zu verändern?
Übrigens ist .lnk auch nur eine Datei. Warum sollte Java sowas erstellen können. Einzig und allein Windows verwendet solche Pseudo Links.


----------



## FreedomTears (23. Aug 2007)

es geht darum das dieses jar file einige extrene programme aufruft die ich leider nicht maipulieren kann und diese auf das current directroy zugreiffen und sich auf files berufen die dort zu finden sind bzw. dort welche erstellen... wenn ich jetzt also den desktop als current directroy hätte und ich das programm starte werden unter umständen einige dateien erstellt die erstens den dekstop zumüllen und zweitens für den user im bestenfall garnicht sichtbar sein sollen (daus eben)..

wegen dem das nur windows das tut.. meines wissens gibt es auch in linux so etwas wie solche links.. heißen zwar anders aber werden einfacher erstellt.. über eine commandozeile...


```
ln -s [TARGET DIRECTORY OR FILE] ./[SHORTCUT]
For example: 
ln -s /usr/local/apache/logs ./logs
```


----------



## Wildcard (23. Aug 2007)

Linux Links sind aber echte Links und keine Dateien mit irgendeinem Inhalt den ein Programm auswerten muss.


> es geht darum das dieses jar file einige extrene programme aufruft die ich leider nicht maipulieren kann und diese auf das current directroy zugreiffen und sich auf files berufen die dort zu finden sind bzw. dort welche erstellen


Das würde ich als ziemlichen Mist bezeichnen  :wink: 
Ändern kannst du das Property nicht. Die einzige Chance die du hast, ist über die Runtime zu gehen.
Ist natürlich schön plattformabhängig.


----------



## FreedomTears (23. Aug 2007)

es war mein auftrag das zu tun... *hust* und ja ich weiß es ist recht platformabhängig.. aber eben auch hier auftragsbedingt...

und wie sollte ich das über die runtime verändern?


----------



## *Hendrik (23. Aug 2007)

Wenn Du das JAR-File ausliefern willst, könntest Du auch einen Installer verwenden izpack. Der kann zumindest Verknüpfungen erstellen - und der Quellcode dazu ist auch verfügbar. Ob das dann mit dem User-Dir funktioniert, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## Tom299 (23. Aug 2007)

weiß nicht ob ich das jetzt richtig verstehe aber für einen shortcut brauchste doch nur die jar-datei auf den desktop ziehen und strg+shift dabei gedrückt halten?  :shock:


----------



## Wildcard (23. Aug 2007)

FreedomTears hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es war mein auftrag das zu tun... *hust*


Also hast du die Programme geschrieben?
Dann änder die Sache mit dem user.dir. Das ist IMO eine sehr schlecht Lösung.
Auf jedem vernünftigen Betriebsystem + Vista hast du in aller Regel gar nicht die Rechte dort zu schreiben.


----------



## FreedomTears (23. Aug 2007)

@hendrik, danke das wär denk ich mal nen blick wert 

@tom299, klar.... von hand bekomm ich das sicher hin, es geht darum, dass das jarfile diesen shortcut selbst erzeugt..

@wildcrad, nein die programme hab ich nicht geschrieben, sie wurden mir zur verfügung gestellt (wobei zur verfügung gestellt heißen würde ich könne sie verwenden wenn ich _wollte_, ich _soll_ aber)...


----------



## Wildcard (23. Aug 2007)

FreedomTears hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @wildcrad, nein die programme hab ich nicht geschrieben, sie wurden mir zur verfügung gestellt (wobei zur verfügung gestellt heißen würde ich könne sie verwenden wenn ich _wollte_, ich _soll_ aber)...


Ich weiß nicht wie du die Sache handhabst, aber ich installiere üblicherweise keine Programme in meinem Home Verzeichnis.
Davon ausgehend das andere Benutzer das ähnlich sehen, wirst du auf jedem Betriebssystem ausser alten Windows Versionen scheitern.
Denk mal drüber nach...


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Aug 2007)

Webstart kann auch ein Shortcut/Launch-Symbol auf dem Desktop ablegen.


----------



## Wildcard (23. Aug 2007)

Webstart ist (wie so oft) sicherlich die sauberste Lösung.


----------

